# Kühler für i5 4670k



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*Kühler für i5 4670k*

Hey Leute,

Ich hab ein kleines problem mit der temperatur meines CPUs.

Unter volllast unter normales einstellungen geht er auf 70-80 grad.

Und wenn ich ihn auf 4ghz mit 1,2v - 1,224v übertakte geht die temperatur auf 100 grad hoch und er taktet dann automatisch runter.

Im moment habe ich ein arctic freezer extreme rev b drin und ich habe das gefühl, dass er das net schafft.

Ich würde mir jetzt gern ein neuen kühler zulegen der maximal zwischen 50-60€ liegen soll und ich weiß nicht genau welchen.

Würdet ihr ein von be quiet, thermalright oder ein alpenföhn empfehlen oder ein ganz anderen?

Danke schonmal für die antworten 

Gruß richi


----------



## facehugger (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Bevor ich hier andere Freezer poste, versuch mal die Spannung manuell über das UEFI für deinen anvisierten Takt weiter zu senken. Manche CPU`s brauchen für deine 4Ghz nur knapp über 1V Saft, je nach Chipgüte halt... Dein Kühler sitzt auch richtig, evtl. mal das überprüfen und die WLP erneuern.

PS: wie ist dein Case belüftet? Haswell wird unter Last generell sehr warm, das Problem liegt dank Intel`s Sparwut zwischen Die und Heatspreader. Also im Inneren des Prozzis.

Gruß


----------



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Hab ich gemacht, dann startet der pc nicht mehr oder stürzt bei prime dann ab. 

Kühler hab ich gestern nochmal ab gebaut und neue wlp drauf und trotzdem habe ich das problem.

Ich habe ach das gefühl, dass der kühler nicht richtig festzuschrauben geht.

Mein case hat 3 gehäuselüfter und das müsste eig reichen, hab das sharkoon t28.

Gruß richi


----------



## facehugger (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Hmmm, dann könnte ein potenterer Freezer tatsächlich Abhilfe schaffen. Hier wären Vorschläge, die in dein Case passen:


Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cryorig H5 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Welcher ist von denen deiner Meinung nach am besten geeignet? 

Gruß


----------



## jkox11 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Also wenn die CPU so abkackt, würde ich gleich was fetteres nehmen à la Dark Rock Pro 3 oder Noctua D14/D15.


----------



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Ja habe ich auch schon darüber nachgedacht, aber das ist mir einfach zu teuer, wollte eig net mehr als 60€ ausgeben.


----------



## facehugger (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*



RiRaRitschy schrieb:


> Welcher ist von denen deiner Meinung nach am besten geeignet?
> 
> Gruß


Ich würd da auch nach Gewicht gehn. Also Dark Rock/Shadow Rock oder den Cryorig...

Gruß


----------



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Okay, was mir noch eingefallen ist, wie ist das vom Platz her? Ich habe 4x4GB DDR3 Gskill sniper ram drin, dh. meine Ramslots sind voll belegt. Ich habe ein Gigabyte Z87 D3HP Mainboard.

Gruß Richi


----------



## facehugger (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*



RiRaRitschy schrieb:


> Okay, was mir noch eingefallen ist, wie ist das vom Platz her? Ich habe 4x4GB DDR3 Gskill sniper ram drin, dh. meine Ramslots sind voll belegt. Ich habe ein Gigabyte Z87 D3HP Mainboard.
> 
> Gruß Richi


Hmmm, gute Frage. Die genannten Kühler sind ja etwas voluminöser als dein jetziger. Hmmm, wenn deine Riegel die sogenannten "Hahnenkämme" draufhaben, manche lassen sich abschrauben...

Gruß


----------



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

ja das is eine gute frage  also ich bekomm die Kühlkörper von den Rams nicht einfach so herunter, ich müsste sie warm föhnen und dann ggf bekomm ich se ab, was ich aber eigentlich nicht machen will. 

Edit:

Also laut Abmessungen sollte es passen. Der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 hat laut foren angaben 4,25 cm platz und meine Rams sind 4,2cm hoch, dh es sollte eig passen.

Gruß


----------



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Was haltet ihr von dem be quiet pure rock oder dem TR HR02 rev.b ? 

Gruß richi


----------



## facehugger (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*



RiRaRitschy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem be quiet pure rock oder dem TR HR02 rev.b ?
> 
> Gruß richi


Der Macho ist 162mm hoch und der Pure Rock ist nicht deutlich besser wie dein aktueller Freezer. Probier doch mal den Cryorig H5 Universal aus...

Gruß


----------



## RiRaRitschy (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Okay und is die höhe ein problem? Eig net oder? Hab ja laut angaben des gehäuses 200mm platz. 
Also ich hab jz nochmal prime durchlaufen lassen, bei normaler taktrate bin ich bei 70-75 grad und wenn ich ihn um 100mhz erhöhe, is er schon bei 80-85 grad, also irgendwas stimmt da net.
Ja der cryorig sieht schon gut aus, auch laut test etc. aber irgendwie bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. 

Gruß


----------



## Bulldogge666 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i5 4670k*

Ich komme mit dem Himalaya 2 gut hin...max 67° mit prime auf 4.2GHz und 1.091V. Der blockiert normal keine Slots.


----------

